# THAT Hans Zimmer Chord Progression



## lfu (Jun 6, 2021)

If you've listened to any amount of Hans Zimmer, chances are you've heard this progression before: it's powerful, heroic and almost exclusively in D minor.

It's most commonly a four part stepwise progression - *i - iiø7 - ib - iv*.






Through extensive (and sometimes deafening) Zimmer listening, I've found and transcribed (by ear) some examples to share:

It's my perception that the progression is first heard in _*Crimson Tide*_ (1996)





_Hans Zimmer. Crimson Tide - 'Roll Tide' (2:10-2:15)_

Reappearing 4 years later in one of my favourite Zimmer scores: *Gladiator* (2000)





_Hans Zimmer. Gladiator - 'The Battle' (0:23-0:28)_

Much slower, but no doubt the progression in *The Last Samurai *(2003)





_Hans Zimmer. The Last Samurai - 'Red Warrior' (0:06-0:19)_

And again, in one of the more musically developed scores of the series, *Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End *(2007)





_Hans Zimmer. Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End - 'One Day' (1:13-1:24)_

(Part 1/2)


----------



## lfu (Jun 6, 2021)

To no surprise, the progression has rubbed off on some 'Remote Control' composers:

In Steve Jablonsky's score to _*Transformers *_(2007)





_Steve Jablonsky. Transformers - 'Soccent Attack' (0:05-0:17)_

And again, the progression, with an added step to VI, is in Trevor Rabin's score to _*The Sorcerer's Apprentice*_ (2010)





_Trevor Rabin. The Sorcerer's Apprentice - 'The Grimbold' (0:00-0:05)_

This is in no way a criticism of Zimmer's work: I'm a huge fan, especially of his work ethic. My list of examples is by no means exhaustive, so have you heard it elsewhere, or in a key that isn't exclusively D minor? Or have you found another progression that is always being recycled! I'd love to know your thoughts and findings.
Liam






(Part 2/2)


----------



## chillbot (Jun 6, 2021)

Since you asked, reminds me of a staple chord progression of the "Reality TV Tension Track". (Not meant to be demeaning.) If you watched an hour of people yelling at each other on some cable station you would hear that exact progression in your first example 2-3 times at least. Steal from the greats, eh?

And another more common variation, for example: Dm --> C#dim7/E --> Dm/F --> C#dim7/G


----------



## lfu (Jun 6, 2021)

chillbot said:


> If you watched an hour of people yelling at each other on some cable station you would hear that exact progression in your first example 2-3 times at least.


I'll be listening out for it on Gordon Ramsey's Kitchen Nightmares now!


----------



## cygnusdei (Jun 6, 2021)

It's too short of a fragment I think, it can appear anywhere, even 300 years ago 
IMO the second harmony is functionally a iv, just with a passing tone in the bass line. 

From BWV 1056


----------



## Traz (Jun 6, 2021)

What does the the "b" mean for the "ib" and "Vb" chords? I don't think I've ever seen that before.

I can see the "ib" chord, for instance, is a Dm/F. Is the "b" another symbol for a first inversion rather than putting "i6"?

If so then I'm also confused by the "Vb7".


----------



## lfu (Jun 6, 2021)

Traz said:


> Is the "b" another symbol for a first inversion rather than putting "i6"?


Yes, that's right. Both ways of labelling are acceptable. 'c' would be a second inversion.


Traz said:


> If so then I'm also confused by the "Vb7"


That should read 'V7b'. Whoops!


----------



## Traz (Jun 6, 2021)

lfu said:


> Yes, that's right. Both ways of labelling are acceptable. 'c' would be a second inversion.
> 
> That should read 'V7b'. Whoops!


Ah, gotcha!! That's interesting, I've never seen or heard of that before.


----------



## sinkd (Jun 6, 2021)

lfu said:


> Yes, that's right. Both ways of labelling are acceptable. 'c' would be a second inversion.
> 
> That should read 'V7b'. Whoops!


and I think V7b/iv is the variation (with F# in the bass) right? not of V.


----------



## lfu (Jun 6, 2021)

sinkd said:


> and I think V7b/iv is the variation (with F# in the bass) right? not of V.


That's correct - updated!


----------



## KEM (Jun 8, 2021)

I really suck at understanding roman numerals when it comes to chord progressions and my notation skills aren’t up to par either. Could you give me the chords names instead so I can follow along better?


----------



## lfu (Jun 10, 2021)

KEM said:


> I really suck at understanding roman numerals when it comes to chord progressions and my notation skills aren’t up to par either. Could you give me the chords names instead so I can follow along better?


The general idea is that the progression is Dm - Edim - Dm/F - Gm. Some variations are Dm - Gm/E - F - Gm, sometimes it's Dm - Gm/E - D/F# - Gm. Hope that helps


----------



## KEM (Jun 10, 2021)

lfu said:


> The general idea is that the progression is Dm - Edim - Dm/F - Gm. Some variations are Dm - Gm/E - F - Gm, sometimes it's Dm - Gm/E - D/F# - Gm. Hope that helps


That makes a lot more sense to me, thank you!!


----------



## ed buller (Jun 14, 2021)

A good resource here for more traditional Chord progressions

http://openmusictheory.com/schemataSummary.html
Best

ed


----------

